# Raja Bell to Phoenix?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_ESPN.com - _Raja Bell, used as a reserve off the bench for the Utah Jazz last season, has agreed to a deal with the Phoenix Suns , ESPN.com's Marc Stein reported. 

"We're still negotiating the terms and everything, but that's where I intend to sign," Bell said Friday afternoon. 

Bell is known as a defensive-mined shooting guard and has improved his jump shot to the point where he was in the running for 6th Man of the Year in '03-'04. 

Bell will help fill a hole left behind after the Suns-Knicks deal which sent Quentin Richardson packing for power forward/center Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im not quite sure why he would want to sign there, the Suns have like a 7 guy rotation. and he probably wouldnt play a whole lot


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Raja should come to Dallas, everyone know how much sexier the fans are :banana:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the Suns realize that the '7 man rotation' doesn't work well when you get to the playoffs. You play 8 guys the whole season, then it's crunch time and guys are like, "Huh? Me?" when it's time to go in. Raja Bell and a couple more signings will give them a bench worth playing. Although I basically think Finley's out now, I still think they'll pick up a few other guys.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

They will have more depth next year, but I know our old buddy, MVP $teve Na$h will break down, still a squad of this calibre is quite reasonable:

Amare
Thomas
Marion
JJ
Na$h

Bell
Jimmy J
Hunter
McCarty
Barbosa
and 2 spares could do a decent job for them, gives them depth, just need defence for them now.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

As long as he breaks down the same way he did last year, I'll be happy.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^Yeah, than miss the game winners vs the Kings, I still struggle with that.... :curse:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I was being sarcastic, just in case ya didn't notice.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

He did have minor injuries during the season and it took he more than what an average person would take to heal, he got a knee to the thigh or something in training and was out for a week or so. He isn't tough by any stretch of the imagination. It's only time before he is wearing a suit more than his attire to the games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's be realistic here, Nash had an amazing season and didn't break down like we had hoped for.

But with Raja signing in Phoenix, it's much less likely that Finley will go there


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No, he's not "tough" per se. He's 6'1-6'3 less than 200 pounds, and a deep thigh bruise can hurt a guy's game when he plays like Nash does. But still, he gave 40+mpg in the playoffs and delivered more than he ever has. I'll believe the breaking down argument once he's...ya know...broken down.

Agreed on both points (Theo). I think Finley is much more likely to try Denver, Minnesota, Seattle (if no Ray), Houston, or Cleveland (if they miss on Ray and others). I don't think he'd buy into splitting minutes with Jim Jackson, and I also don't really think the Suns would send that sort of message to JJ2 after his stepping up for us in the playoffs. But who knows...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> They will have more depth next year, but I know our old buddy, MVP $teve Na$h will break down, still a squad of this calibre is quite reasonable:
> 
> Amare
> Thomas
> ...


lol yeah cuz he broke down this past yr when he lit teams up for 25 pts and 11 assists. First player ever to have that 4 or so games. Better than Oscar and Jordan. And you saying, "it's a matter of time before he gets hurt" is just an assumption or a hope. That Steve Nash crap with $$ is stupid. He gave Cuban a chance and didn't have to. He wasn't an RFA, He did what any other NBA player did, go for whats best for his family. You ever heard Nash speak? He's not the type of guy you guys make him out to be. You're just bitter he left and lit you guys up.

We got Thomas to help in defense and in rebounding. We got Bell to also help our defense and make up for what we lost in Q. One thing you did get right is we will be deeper. Take Mccarty and Hunter off. Hunter is a FA and may not be back, and Mccarty's trade was so he waived the option for this yr.


And please, if we need DEFENSE so you do YOU guys. We did beat you guys, don't forget. You also need more athleticism up front. If our defense was as bad as people make it to be than we shoulda lost to you guys or to the Grizz. People over exaggerrate things so much.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Not this year, but he broke down every other year

Steve Ca$h bolted on the first day of Free Agency, his mind was made up on the first day and he bolted.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Not this year, but he broke down every other year
> 
> Steve Ca$h bolted on the first day of Free Agency, his mind was made up on the first day and he bolted.


No, you have the story wrong. He went to Cuban before he officially signed to see if he would match when *he didn't have to*. Cuban said it on Dan Patrick show on ESPN this past yr. You guys are hopeless, bitter people. You don't even relate or even view it from the persons mind. "It's he left Dallas for more money, I must hate him."


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No, I hate him because
- We made him a star, he was a 3rd stinger in Phoenix
- We gave him a lucrative contract when no-one else would
- He bolted on the first day of free Agency when he had the chance


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Theo! said:


> No, I hate him because
> - We made him a star, he was a 3rd stinger in Phoenix
> - We gave him a lucrative contract when no-one else would
> - He bolted on the first day of free Agency when he had the chance


 He tried to remain loyal by giving Cuban a chance when he didn't have to. Cuban doesn't hate him, well cuz he's actual adult and doesn't do **** like that. But blame Cuban for not resigning him when he was given chance to. Where was his "loyality?" He then decides to put all that money into a 29 yr old Dampier who will may start declining quicker than Nash. That was well worth spent money. Shaq leaves and you guys get Damps for no reason.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Not this year, but he broke down every other year
> 
> Steve Ca$h bolted on the first day of Free Agency, his mind was made up on the first day and he bolted.


Obviously because Cuban said he wasn't going to offer him more then 66 million over a couple of years. Lets face it when you have a family you go for the money. Right now I make fun of every player who bolts for money because 2nd round pick money would be great for me. If I was Sprewell I would go for the Vet Min as thats 1 million dollars. However, you got to think about you're kids futures and then their kids future. I believe that bolting for money isn't as bad as everyone thinks. Its bad going to a possible contender for 20 million dollars more? Come on


----------

